# Highest Yield Outdoor Strain ??



## grapestomper (Jan 10, 2010)

What would be the highest yielding outdoor strain for northern california guerilla grow?


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 10, 2010)

Check out KC Brains gear...most of his stuff he developed with huge yeilds in mind.  I see alot of the other breeders have used alot of his stock to add to theirs.  This guy has been doing it for a long time, the originator of Mango, Leda Una, KC33 and many more...


----------



## grapestomper (Jan 17, 2010)

Been doing my research.  Seems like Light of Jah, Big Bud, and Afgani might be the highest yielder.  Any thoughts on these three or any others?


----------



## fellowsped (Jan 17, 2010)

Big Bud of course but the other thing to think about is that to have nice big plants with great yeilds it starts in the prepwork before the plants hit the soil.  Make sure your whole has a 3 or 4ft diameter and about 18in. to 2ft. deep dump in some ammendments and adjust ph.  Then once it's all set and just as good as any potting soil then put the plant in and you will find it grows much quicker and bigger than plants that you put less time and effort into the holes.  Anyways good luck peace out


----------



## jmansweed (Jan 17, 2010)

Look into some of Arjans Haze strains............huge yeilds


----------



## honedandstoned (Jan 19, 2010)

I've no idea&#65292;sorry


----------

